# Win32.Brontok



## Ilumnia (11. Juli 2009)

Also liebe User ich ahbe meinen PC mal nach Viren suchen lassen und habe mit entsetzen feststellen muessen das ich mir den oben genanten wurm gefangen habe.Ich habe alles versucht ihn zu löschen gegoogelt und etliche programme runtergeladen,Nun wollte ich fragen ob mir bitte jeamnd helfen kann das Problem zu lösen.

lg christoph


----------



## Greg09 (11. Juli 2009)

am besten windows neu aufsetzen


----------



## Morcan (11. Juli 2009)

Falsches Forum..es gibt nen Technikbereich


----------



## Kremlin (11. Juli 2009)

Rechner platt machen und neu aufsetzen.

Have fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (11. Juli 2009)

Windows neu rauf spielen .... mehr kann man leider nicht machen :-/


----------



## Darkdamien (11. Juli 2009)

hasts mal damit versucht?
http://www.technize.com/2007/07/03/remove-the-brontok-worm/


----------



## STAR1988 (11. Juli 2009)

Haste es auch mit Kaspersky 2010 versucht ?


----------



## battschack (11. Juli 2009)

Hier haste Link zum programm von Microsoft selbst, enfernt auch dein wurm laut Seite.

Windows-Tool zum Entfernen bösartiger Software 1.32


----------



## The Future (11. Juli 2009)

das beste was man machen kann ist denn Rechner platt machen und alles neu aufsetzen.


----------



## battschack (11. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> das beste was man machen kann ist denn Rechner platt machen und alles neu aufsetzen.




Leider ist es so aber manchmal gehts auch ohne.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Juli 2009)

Ich krieg echt nen Föhn wo den Leuten hier beim kleinsten Scheiss aufgeschwatzt wird sie sollten den Rechner neumachen oO
Probiers mit der Vorgeschlagenen Seite und schau mal nach ob der Wurm überhaupt drauf ist (also aktiv)


----------



## Overbreaker (11. Juli 2009)

Lad dir die Testversion von Kaspersky 2010 runter...denn wenns damit nicht klappt, klappts mit keinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (11. Juli 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> Ich krieg echt nen Föhn wo den Leuten hier beim kleinsten Scheiss aufgeschwatzt wird sie sollten den Rechner neumachen oO



Das sagen die meisten, weil es einfach die sicherste Methode ist.


----------



## Alri (12. Juli 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Leider ist es so aber manchmal gehts auch ohne.



das ist leider nicht (ganz) richtig.
niemand kann dir sagen,wo sich der kliene fiesling überall eingetragen bzw hinkopiert hat.
evtl hat er auch schon neuen schadcode runtergeladen,der trotz removal des ursprünglichen wurms erhalten bleibt.

und nein, deine (desktop) firewall hilft da nix.ebenso wenig wie dien av prog.

deswegen hilft nur eine erneute instalation von deinem bs.alles andere ist grob fahrlässig und nicht genug.
es sei denn,es gefällt dir ein mitglied der zombie spambot pc gemeinde zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenn du regelmäßige backups gemacht hast,sollte sich der aufwand in grenzen halten  ;P

mfg
alri

edit: @Æro : es raten deswegen viele dazu,weil es eben die *einzige* möglichkeit ist sich 100%ig sicher zu sein,dass die malware vollständig entfernt wurde.


----------



## Trisher (12. Juli 2009)

Alri schrieb:


> edit: @Æro : es raten deswegen viele dazu,weil es eben die *einzige* möglichkeit ist sich 100%ig sicher zu sein,dass die malware vollständig entfernt wurde.



Ganz mal von den Würmern und Viren abgesehen, die selbst gegen schnelles Formatieren resistent sind, die gibts nämlich auch. Ansonsten ist es eigentlich relativ leicht den Wurm selber loszuwerden, aber wie schon gesagt wurde kann man sich dann nicht sicher sein, dass nicht schon Schadcode oder sonstirgendwas nachgeladen oder am System geändert wurde. Um den Wurm zu entfernen helfen viele Antiviren Programme und zur Not lässt sich dies am besten im abgesicherten Modus machen.


----------



## Overbreaker (12. Juli 2009)

Alri schrieb:


> das ist leider nicht (ganz) richtig.
> niemand kann dir sagen,wo sich der kliene fiesling überall eingetragen bzw hinkopiert hat.
> evtl hat er auch schon neuen schadcode runtergeladen,der trotz removal des ursprünglichen wurms erhalten bleibt.
> 
> ...



Ich bevorzuge, die Dinger garnicht erst auf meine Kiste krabbeln zu lassen...mit einer guten Internetsecurity von Norton oder Kaspersky ist das kein Problem. Wer jedoch findet, das 30€ im Jahr für super Schutz und die Ersparnis, das System ständig neu aufzusetzten zu viel ist, der sollte sich auch nicht über solche würmchen beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Avira und Co. kannste dein System nicht ewig schützen.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (12. Juli 2009)

Und selbst wenn was soll die Malware schon groß machen? 
Ich mein dein Haus ist ja auch nicht klinisch rein...
Neu aufsetzen wirkt wie oben beschrieben nicht wirklich gegen alles und das nachladen von Code kann man wohl mit ner Desktop-Firewall verhindern.. Wieso auch nicht..
Naja ich bin eig auch nur dagegen weil man dann wirklich ALLES neu machen muss und wenn man eh viel im Netz unterwegs ist lohnt das nicht...
Da hilft dir dann auch ne Bezahlversion von nem Antivir nix..
Wie gesagt vllt hab ich ja Malware und Schadcode drauf (geh ich nicht von aus, höchstens Trojaner bruchstücke) wo ist das Problem?
Die offensichtlichen Viren usw kann man eh removen und beim Rest hat man eben Pech gehabt wenn man sowas lädt...
Das ist so als würd ich bei jedem klappern das ich hör nen neues Auto kaufen.

greets


----------



## ANubiZzz (12. Juli 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Haste es auch mit Kaspersky 2010 versucht ?



lol



battschack schrieb:


> Hier haste Link zum programm von Microsoft selbst, enfernt auch dein wurm laut Seite.
> 
> Windows-Tool zum Entfernen bösartiger Software 1.32



nochmal lol



EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Das sagen die meisten, weil es einfach die sicherste Methode ist.



weil einfach einfach einfach ist?! 

Kaufst du dir auch ein neues auto nur weil mal der Auspuff kaputt ist? NEIN du bringst es in die werkstatt!
Und wenn die "meisten" sagen "ja, spring von der brücke", dann springst du natürlich auch.!  Die haben es ja gesagt.!
---------------

so nachdem das erledigt ist. lieber TE

geh auf folgenden link

http://www.trojaner-board.de/54857-zlob-un...html#post349796

Anleitung folgen.!


Dennoch hänge ich ein "move report" dran, da dein wurm problem nichts mit WoW zu tun hat, 

Lg Anu


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> Ich krieg echt nen Föhn wo den Leuten hier beim kleinsten Scheiss aufgeschwatzt wird sie sollten den Rechner neumachen oO



Und es ist besser ein marodes System das vermutlich auch schon ohne Schädling völlig aufgedunsen ist, gerade mal so halbwegs wieder auf die Beine zu stellen?

Ein Backup zurückzuspielen dauert vielleicht 10 Minuten. Wer kein Backup hat kann die Gelegenheit nutzen um sich für die Zukunft eins zu ziehn.


----------



## ANubiZzz (12. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und es ist besser ein marodes System das vermutlich auch schon ohne Schädling völlig aufgedunsen ist, gerade mal so halbwegs wieder auf die Beine zu stellen?
> 
> Ein Backup zurückzuspielen dauert vielleicht 10 Minuten. Wer kein Backup hat kann die Gelegenheit nutzen um sich für die Zukunft eins zu ziehn.



Und woher weißt du ob sein system "marode und  aufgedunsen" ist?

Du arbeitest nicht Zufällig bei Nostradamus TV?


----------



## spaten (12. Juli 2009)

Resolved or inactive Malware Removal
http://www.spywareinfoforum.com/index.php?...rt=#entry688035


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> nochmal lol


Qualitativ hochwertiger Beitrag, wirklich. Kaspersky ist die beste Internet/Rechnerschutzsoftware die es derzeit gibt und auch Windows-Tools sind nicht immer schlecht, irgendwie haben sie die Betriebssysteme ja auch geschrieben.





> Kaufst du dir auch ein neues auto nur weil mal der Auspuff kaputt ist? NEIN du bringst es in die werkstatt!


Und was machen die in der Werkstatt? Die checkens einmal komplett durch und ersetzen die kaputten Dinge. 
Bei nem Wurm ist meistens das Betriebssystem kaputt, also wirds ersetzt ;D



> Und wenn die "meisten" sagen "ja, spring von der brücke", dann springst du natürlich auch.!  Die haben es ja gesagt.!


Du wirfst vermutlich auch gleich den ersten Stein. ;D




> http://www.trojaner-board.de/54857-zlob-un...html#post349796


Google-Ergebnis Nr. 2? :x Nr 1 wurd ja schon früher gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

